# struggling in Cairo



## livingincairo12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been living in Cairo for 2 years now and seem to have hit a bit of a rough patch. Most of the friends I have made here have left and because of my work schedule it is difficult for me to do activities at night when others are available (and I am struggling to motivate myself to "get out there" on my own and meet new people). 

I seem to be stuck in a bit of a rut and it is putting a lot of pressure on my relationship (I am here with my partner who works for an NGO) and making me quite miserable.

I am normally quite a positive, active and independent person and really don't like the effect it is having on me. 

I have also (like many other women) had some pretty rough experiences with sexual harassment and think that this may also be effecting my confidence. 

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who has been through a similar thing and who has any advice or words of wisdom...? I would really appreciate any advice and assistance.

Thank you.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I have been here for almost 3 years now, the first two were absolute hell. I was homesick, depressed, just wanted to leave. I was not working although I did have some really good friends that helped let the steam off. 

You say that you are working so maybe you could socialise with people from work who will have the same schedule as your own? Where in Cairo are you working/living? Some areas are popular with expats, maybe you could try and meet new people at the weekend? 

How long are you here for?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a quiz at the BCA Maadi tomorrow evening you might like to turn up there and join a team. Lots of your fellow countrymen take part. Take id with you .


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

livingincairo12 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been living in Cairo for 2 years now and seem to have hit a bit of a rough patch. Most of the friends I have made here have left and because of my work schedule it is difficult for me to do activities at night when others are available (and I am struggling to motivate myself to "get out there" on my own and meet new people).
> 
> ...


 I think you need to talk to somebody...not sure you can mail me privately, but if you can, I could put you in touch with somebody. The struggle you have to motivate yourself to go out there is not good, there are underlying reasons for that...


----------

